# Toothbrush = Best Chain cleaning tool



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

So i ve cleaned my chain 4 times this year, do it mostly on weekends when i want to be away from the GF and can hide out in the garage from awhile. The first 2 times i used a buddy's park chain cleaning tool. The last two times i just picked up my old toothbrush. WOW the tootbrush works SO MUCH better. I dont have to worry about breaking some cheap tool that costs Two arms and two legs for what it is. I already had the toothbrush so its not like i really paid for it, and IMHO works every bit as well if not better then the "correct" chain tool. What does everyone else think? Anyone other then myself use an old toothbrush? 
Drew


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

A toothbrush cleans the outside of the chain, not the inside where your chain wears out. Are you also soaking the chain in solvent? That will clean the inside.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Zepp Citrus Degreaser*



deastin said:


> So i ve cleaned my chain 4 times this year, do it mostly on weekends when i want to be away from the GF and can hide out in the garage from awhile. The first 2 times i used a buddy's park chain cleaning tool. The last two times i just picked up my old toothbrush. WOW the tootbrush works SO MUCH better. I dont have to worry about breaking some cheap tool that costs Two arms and two legs for what it is. I already had the toothbrush so its not like i really paid for it, and IMHO works every bit as well if not better then the "correct" chain tool. What does everyone else think? Anyone other then myself use an old toothbrush?
> Drew


I remove the chain (Connex link) put in a jar of the citrus degreaser for a while, pull it out and use an engine brush, looks like an oversized artist paint brush. Run it under the water to wash off all the excess solvent after I have brushed, dry it off and let it hang so all the moisture drips off, lube and re install.


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

johnny99 said:


> A toothbrush cleans the outside of the chain, not the inside where your chain wears out. Are you also soaking the chain in solvent? That will clean the inside.


Yes i take the chain totaly off the bike soak it in some simple green drink 1 beer take chain out, scrub, submerge chain in simple green and drink another beer. I ve found the toothbrush i use actualy does quite well at gettin inside the chain, as it has an angled head to it, so i can use it to get in the "hard to reach" parts. Also I use the air compressor and blow alot of the crap out of it too. When the chan goes back on it looks brand new. Whole process takes about as long as whatever sporting even is on tv that I watch while working, or until GF comes to garage and "suggests" i return to the house. What are your guys methods?
Drew


----------



## Armchair Spaceman (Jun 21, 2003)

*Compressor even better*



deastin said:


> What does everyone else think?


 I "acquired" a small air compressor a while back - after a good soak in degreaser i use it to BLOW all the crap out of my chains, then rinse and blow again to dry. Works a treat.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*Yes, compressed air works great.*

I've taken what I thought was a clean chain and soaked it in cleaner and then blew it off with my air compressor and there is always a huge amount of black crud that gets blown out of form the nooks and cranies around the pins. The procedure below results in a very clean and dry chain ready to be lubed. Sometimes I do the routine twice and still end up with black crud the second time around. (I like a clean well oiled chain)



Armchair Spaceman said:


> I "acquired" a small air compressor a while back - after a good soak in degreaser i use it to BLOW all the crap out of my chains, then rinse and blow again to dry. Works a treat.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Simple Green concern?*

Like many on this board, I used to clean my chain with simple green and then began noticing a possible concern. After 4-5 cleanings with simple green (50% water, 50% simple green) in which I take the chain off, put it in a jar and shake it for about 45 seconds, I noticed that some of the chain plates were starting to discolor and later on some would turn black. Anyone else have this happen to them? I have recently begun cleaning the chain with mineral spirits and after 5 cleanings, the chain has no discoloration at all.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I use a rag. No solvent. Even on the mtb. Just run the chain through the rag until dry and clean, relube, repeat if necessary. Works great.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

Laquer Thinner. Relatively cheap, and leaves no residue.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Simple green is possibly the worst thing you can clean your chain with. That discoloration you noticed is your anodizing having been eaten off by the caustic elements in SG. The US military has banned the use of SG for that reason, and also because it leaves behind detergent agents that detroy any lubricant you may use later.

The best way to clean a chain it thus: Remove the chain, put it into a clean plastic bottle (larger juice bottles have a nice big opening), add chain cleaner or mineral spirits, agitate hard for a few minutes, drain. If you are using citrus cleaners, then rinse 2 or 3 times with hot water and dry. Re-lube when you remount.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Aug 13, 2004)

*There were some posts on mtbr a while back about*

simple green problems with chains, particularly those left to soak, some swore certain brands more vulnerable than others...


----------



## J dubya (Aug 23, 2004)

im goin with putting your chain in a jug and with some **** like ecot TEch or whatever its called that does wonders for your chizzzzain


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

deastin said:


> So i ve cleaned my chain 4 times this year, do it mostly on weekends when i want to be away from the GF and can hide out in the garage from awhile. The first 2 times i used a buddy's park chain cleaning tool. The last two times i just picked up my old toothbrush. WOW the tootbrush works SO MUCH better. I dont have to worry about breaking some cheap tool that costs Two arms and two legs for what it is. I already had the toothbrush so its not like i really paid for it, and IMHO works every bit as well if not better then the "correct" chain tool. What does everyone else think? Anyone other then myself use an old toothbrush?
> Drew



I'm with you on this one. An old toothbrush is great for cleaning a dirty old MTB. Mine was caked with dirt and grease in all the little nooks and crannies, all it took was some degreaser where necesary, some soapy water and a toothbrush and I had that thing shining like new in an hour or so.


----------

